# Auto grabber based on script dead？



## tofu97

It seems amazon moved to use VPN and proxy method can no longer see the content.


----------



## OMG_seat_covers

My recommendation! Bravo! Installing a security certificate would defeat MITM immediately! But, I suspect the refresh rate was more to blame for catching them.

where is dcks? oh. fired probably


----------



## cvflexer

I LOVE AMAZON!!!


----------



## rozz

No wonder my stuff didn't get delivered today.


----------



## soonsoon

tofu97 said:


> It seems amazon moved to use VPN and proxy method can no longer see the content.


Has this been confirmed? And if it has, does it mean all the pay per services like ZeroFlex and GetBlockUSA and others are history?


----------



## dkcs

Someone called? I'm still here and your info regarding the proxy use is incorrect per usual on this forum which is why the majority of us went to our own private forum many months ago.



soonsoon said:


> Has this been confirmed? And if it has, does it mean all the pay per services like ZeroFlex and GetBlockUSA and others are history?


None of the paid services use a proxy. They go through the Amazon api. Thanks for the api Amazon!


----------



## OMG_seat_covers

doesn't fkin matter. your mafia bs is over. even amazon catches on eventually


----------



## dkcs

Mafia? Thanks! I love the comparison.

I've done quite well and will always do so. I've never depended on any income from Amazon or anything to do with them so they could change the entire program tomorrow and it wouldn't change my life one bit.

You sound very jealous...


----------



## OMG_seat_covers

Wow! Happy to get a rise out of you! #6 computer science school in the world didn't teach me anything, except that hacks like you know nothing of the basics. I am surprised because amazon actually did something smarter than I would have done. Refresh rate killed your business. Good luck in the future!

Oh, and "hola!"

This guy's a ****ing idiot. He's lucky his run lasted as long as it did.


----------



## dkcs

There is no business. Two scripts a month is not exactly what I would call business. You give me way to much credit, but thanks! The guys who did the sophisticated work are the ones who rolled out the online block services.

I have no worries responding to you as it increases my visibility and I just end up with more requests.

Thanks!


----------



## OMG_seat_covers

Great! Exposing yourself for what you really are helps you tremendously. You are shut down and you're obviously angry about it. The people on the ground see the 75% south americans getting blocks and the 25%, at best, veterans getting blocks. The all drive late model corollas and don't have a clue what they're doing. Returns, lates, you think amazon hasn't noticed? Lol I am sure your bank account is full, you just better hope the FBI hasn't noticed you. IP on a network stream is real


----------



## dkcs

I think you have me totally confused with someone else. I'm a white dude from SoCal who doesn't speak any more than conversational Spanish from growing up in LA. I don't work with any of the immigrant groups that have been going around the country. You are very confused.

I have nothing to be angry about, you on the other hand seem to have some anger issues and don't know how to direct it or control it and are looking for someone to blame.

Anyone who has ever worked with me has my personal phone numbers and I've had multiple drivers to my house to set their scripts up and train them.

I have nothing to hide and if anyone wanted to locate me it would be fairly trivial to do.


----------



## OJL

I just think paying for any service to do Amazon work is ridiculous. At the end of the day, were're in a warehouse scanning packages for a company that uses driver tip money for base pay. Anytime they can pre-calculate tip money before you even accept a block. So run as many scripts as you like if you actually enjoy being scammed. I still get plenty of block opportunities, free of charge!


----------



## OMG_seat_covers

dkcs said:


> I think you have me totally confused with someone else. I'm a white dude from SoCal who doesn't speak any more than conversational Spanish from growing up in LA. I don't work with any of the immigrant groups that have been going around the country. You are very confused.
> 
> I have nothing to be angry about, you on the other hand seem to have some anger issues and don't know how to direct it or control it and are looking for someone to blame.
> 
> Anyone who has ever worked with me has my personal phone numbers and I've had multiple drivers to my house to set their scripts up and train them.
> 
> I have nothing to hide and if anyone wanted to locate me it would be fairly trivial to do.


Yes, let's go off topic so you can try to defend yourself. You've been posting 'inside info' about flex for months.The more you talked, the less people listened. Plus, I believe you're the original dude who posted all the script info here. Why? Because you need some approval from internet forums? You like your approval ratings? This whole scenario has turned many warehouses upside down, because of hacking. Just because I can make an ATM spit out money doesn't make it right. And posting information about my criminal abilities and how many people have my phone number so they can ask me questions about it because I have 'authority on the subject' makes me a complete ****ing moron.

I don't give a crap where you're from or what color you are. I do give a crap that Amazon put a stop to your bullshit that has devastated many stations. If the terminations haven't hit your end yet (and they certainly have mine) let me just say "Bye *****!" and, again "I hope for your sake the FBI hasn't noticed YOU"


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Someone's Tuxedo is in a bunch. LMAO at the FBI.


----------



## Bleep Bloop

OMG_seat_covers said:


> Wow! Happy to get a rise out of you! #6 computer science school in the world didn't teach me anything, except that hacks like you know nothing of the basics. I am surprised because amazon actually did something smarter than I would have done. Refresh rate killed your business. Good luck in the future!
> 
> Oh, and "hola!"
> 
> This guy's a &%[email protected]!*ing idiot. He's lucky his run lasted as long as it did.


Lol, this guy is a clown. Went to the #6 comp sci school and doesn't know that the refresh change doesn't effect scripts? Sure ya did...


----------



## OMG_seat_covers

I don't usually respond to brain dead people, but for the community I will respond to you.

Fact: If you're tapping faster than the app allows, you're using a server. You got CAUGHT
Fact: VPN, as the OP suggests, uses an installed security certificate, which cannot be hacked like the MITM tool the block buyers are using (which uses a certificate authority spoof). Thanks to the idiot dkcs for letting us in on this information. I knew 1 week after starting Flex, capturing blocks on the network would be unbeatable. But, I'm not an idiot, so I never went there. It's 10 years in jail.
Fact: The proliferation of block buying became so big, yes, the FBI may be involved at this point.

The most interesting thing about all of this is how long it took Amazon to respond. The "God's weapon youtube video" came out February 2017.

So, FBI, yes, actually, clown, yeah, I drive because I choose to, you, sir, probably HAVE to.

So, Mr Clown, tell me what you know of this subject.

By the way, I had a one hour long conversation with Logistics detailing every scrap dkcs gave me here. As well as the loopholes surrounding background checks, ids and amazon.com account names. I provided the solutions and 2 months later, they implemented them. The block buyers and account hacks have scattered like roaches. Blocks are easily obtainable now, just like old times. And the veterans are again delivering with 100% PDR. You're welcome.


----------



## dkcs

Since I'm being credited for being blockgrabber do also get credit for being Peace Hacker and inventing God's Weapon as well?

I want all of the imaginary Internet points I can get so I look leet for the FBI when they break down my door.


----------



## OMG_seat_covers

If you set people up at your station for free (and on this forum) , you obviously are worried about the imaginary internet points. Keep talking.

The OP asked a question and I responded with pertinent info. What have you contributed to this topic? You said "None of the paid services use a proxy." 
The OP obviously is...

If you really understand what's going on ( and gee, you said you 'set it up' for people, so I hope you do know) _*tell us how MITM was broken, answer what the OP really wanted to know*_. My answer, they didn't break it, they set up a honeypot.

The block buyers disappeared overnight. The method to stop them, which was suggested by the OP (and why his proxy method won't work, which you failed to comprehend) would have worked. But, as I said, slow refresh also worked and I believe was a smarter method


----------



## Xgmoney666x

dkcs said:


> Since I'm being credited for being blockgrabber do also get credit for being Peace Hacker and inventing God's Weapon as well?
> 
> I want all of the imaginary Internet points I can get so I look leet for the FBI when they break down my door.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lmao


----------



## OMG_seat_covers

LMAO the honeypot is real dbag

There is 1 of 2 reasons why you're still working
1. They haven't gotten to you yet
2. Law enforcement is very interested in your racket

I can't believe my eyes that you idiots are here posting on a public forum about your crimes because I got such a rise out of you. It's like "Hey, mom, I'm smarter than the cops, I'm going to taunt them on TV" LOL It only proves I am right. But, I see the roaches scattered at my station anyway, as of Thursday last week., wink, wink, I don't need your confirmation, I am here to laugh at you. Thank you for responding.

So, NO, you are not "here working as usual" Stations impacted you are reporting all over the internet that they can get blocks now, just like mine. You're being watched, enjoy it. And they don;t need 'access to your system', you're accessing THEIR system-- you sound like a moron.

I definitely "understand a bit more." after your post. Read the first line of my post again.

LOL'ing at the shutdown and imaginary internet points. we didn't get 1 true criminal dbag in here replying and confirming the truth on the ground, we got TWO hehe


----------



## rozz

*orders extra large popcorn from Prime Now*

Oh wait, can't, forgot it won't be delivered in 2 hours.


----------



## OMG_seat_covers

Hehe he deleted his post, guess he understands engrish better than I guessed


----------



## FIdel Cashflow

Soooo glad these idiots who have been using scripts got caught. I told a bunch of these fools a month ago Amazon caught all of them but they thought they were smarter than Amazons unlimited bankrolled IT dept. 

Bravo to all the Flexers who helped out their local station!


----------



## oicu812

Amazon doesn't have an "unlimited bankrolled IT dept". They rather use their money for acquisitions.


----------



## rozz

They have millions bankrolled for Flex IT department. Rupees that is.


----------



## oicu812

rozz said:


> They have millions bankrolled for Flex IT department. Rupees that is.


Which is enough to buy a McDonald's happy meal.


----------



## rozz

oicu812 said:


> Which is enough to buy a McDonald's happy meal.


Nah, they save those rupees for their diploma mill tuition and H1B bribe fees.


----------



## Bygosh

FIdel Cashflow said:


> Soooo glad these idiots who have been using scripts got caught. I told a bunch of these fools a month ago Amazon caught all of them but they thought they were smarter than Amazons unlimited bankrolled IT dept.
> 
> Bravo to all the Flexers who helped out their local station!


The Nigerians at my station are back to picking up all the premium shifts again. They were blocked for a few weeks but everything is back to how it was again. Just smoke and mirrors. Amazon doesn't actually want to stop scripting (why get rid of experienced drivers?) they just want people like you to think it's stopped because they don't want the whiners to quit either. Best of both worlds.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow

Bygosh said:


> The Nigerians at my station are back to picking up all the premium shifts again. They were blocked for a few weeks but everything is back to how it was again. Just smoke and mirrors. Amazon doesn't actually want to stop scripting (why get rid of experienced drivers?) they just want people like you to think it's stopped because they don't want the whiners to quit either. Best of both worlds.


Nah. I've never had trouble getting blocks. Always have gotten 40hrs every week.

I just hate these scumbags who try to cheat the system. Clearly you're one of them. Plus there are far more trash drivers who'd used scripts than good ones so all you clowns will be wiped out..lol

Everyone is disposable with this job. They don't care you're "experienced".

Have fun in the unemployment line.


----------



## KTMRacer

I don't use scripts or BOTS, I just tap. With Amazon's latest app version 3.0.205340.0, I can only get blocks others don't want, because my refresh "button" is too slow. It doesn't do me any good to tap fast because of this. Amazon Support said this is not a technical issue. It was designed because of those using scripts and other third party methods to obtain blocks. Supposedly this new app makes it fair for everyone!

To get law enforcement involved you need a victim. Yes I'm a victim of theft, if script users take blocks from me. I guarantee you an officers first response would be, "you have a civil problem." There is no way any law enforcement agency would investigate this on "my" behalf. The investigation would be to massive and complicated. Could you imagine all the search warrants that would be needed and all the different jurisdictions involved. 

Hard to prove Amazon is liable since they do their due diligence by deactivating script users from time to time and changing their app about every other week. Amazon could prevent script or bot users, but they don't want to eliminate them totally.


----------



## oicu812

With Prime day coming up next month, volume will only increase and more drivers needed.


----------



## cvflexer

KTMRacer said:


> I don't use scripts or BOTS, I just tap. With Amazon's latest app version 3.0.205340.0, I can only get blocks others don't want, because my refresh "button" is too slow. It doesn't do me any good to tap fast because of this. Amazon Support said this is not a technical issue. It was designed because of those using scripts and other third party methods to obtain blocks. Supposedly this new app makes it fair for everyone!
> 
> To get law enforcement involved you need a victim. Yes I'm a victim of theft, if script users take blocks from me. I guarantee you an officers first response would be, "you have a civil problem." There is no way any law enforcement agency would investigate this on "my" behalf. The investigation would be to massive and complicated. Could you imagine all the search warrants that would be needed and all the different jurisdictions involved.
> 
> Hard to prove Amazon is liable since they do their due diligence by deactivating script users from time to time and changing their app about every other week. Amazon could prevent script or bot users, but they don't want to eliminate them totally.


The slow refresh does not really affect tapping speed. You just need to pay more attention and figure it out (tapping method)


----------



## Flexist

So, what did I miss?

What is the news exactly????


----------



## Cynergie

OMG_seat_covers said:


> I don't usually respond to brain dead people, but for the community I will respond to you.
> 
> Fact: If you're tapping faster than the app allows, you're using a server. You got CAUGHT
> Fact: VPN, as the OP suggests, uses an installed security certificate, which cannot be hacked like the MITM tool the block buyers are using (which uses a certificate authority spoof). Thanks to the idiot dkcs for letting us in on this information. I knew 1 week after starting Flex, capturing blocks on the network would be unbeatable. But, I'm not an idiot, so I never went there. It's 10 years in jail.
> Fact: The proliferation of block buying became so big, yes, the FBI may be involved at this point.
> 
> The most interesting thing about all of this is how long it took Amazon to respond. The "God's weapon youtube video" came out February 2017.
> 
> So, FBI, yes, actually, clown, yeah, I drive because I choose to, you, sir, probably HAVE to.
> 
> So, Mr Clown, tell me what you know of this subject.
> 
> By the way, I had a one hour long conversation with Logistics detailing every scrap dkcs gave me here. As well as the loopholes surrounding background checks, ids and amazon.com account names. I provided the solutions and 2 months later, they implemented them. The block buyers and account hacks have scattered like roaches. Blocks are easily obtainable now, just like old times. And the veterans are again delivering with 100% PDR. You're welcome.


To be fair, I've never used tappers or script grabbers. And have never had any issues manually fishing for blocks to date. I'm very efficient on my routes and always get my blocks done early like 0.5hr to as much as 1hr early. I've always been able to see the next PM blocks when done. So it's likely your region/area and WH demand are factors in the issues you have had in getting blocks.

Whether this change is effective won't be clear until ppl in script/bot capitols like Ft. Lauderdale, Miami and S. Florida no longer have the need to pay for blocks


----------



## Woohaa

I don't get all the anger over getting blocks. Wake up early around the same time each morning, look at the morning blocks available and go. Sometimes it'll be Irvine. Maybe East LA. Perhaps Chino. Do the morning block. Then take a few hours off and catch an evening block. 

Simple.


----------



## flex567

FIdel Cashflow said:


> Nah. I've never had trouble getting blocks. Always have gotten 40hrs every week.
> 
> I just hate these scumbags who try to cheat the system. Clearly you're one of them. Plus there are far more trash drivers who'd used scripts than good ones so all you clowns will be wiped out..lol


trust me, if you are getting 40 hours a week without scripts, you are cheating the system some other way, like we're too stupid to know this

can't get one past us here, we have seen too much


----------



## oicu812

It's not hard to get 40 hours a week without cheating the system as long as you are flexible in going to more than one warehouse.


----------



## flex567

true as long as you don't count "personal relationships" or "personal status" as cheating the system

going to more than one wh just exposes you more, some random wh workers will just decide that he/she doesn't think you belong there, or that her buddies are having something taken from them by virtue of you getting a shift...

this was true when i had to sit and click for six hours to get one two hour shift - if i was lucky - no particular reason it won't be any less true now


----------



## Panini 1979

dkcs said:


> Someone called? I'm still here and your info regarding the proxy use is incorrect per usual on this forum which is why the majority of us went to our own private forum many months ago.
> 
> None of the paid services use a proxy. They go through the Amazon api. Thanks for the api Amazon!





dkcs said:


> Mafia? Thanks! I love the comparison.
> 
> I've done quite well and will always do so. I've never depended on any income from Amazon or anything to do with them so they could change the entire program tomorrow and it wouldn't change my life one bit.
> 
> You sound very jealous...


Dkcs. Can Email you? Need to asking few questions. Willing to $


----------

